# General Routing



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to the General Routing forum!!


----------



## Matt Waters (Sep 10, 2004)

I am a fairly experienced woodworker with little actual experience in using the router. I have many questions that I could use answers to. Please advise who, when, where and How I contact you (others) for these answers on your forum......thanks.
Matt Waters


----------



## joking (Sep 10, 2004)

*Great Stuff*



BobandRick said:


> Welcome to the General Routing forum!!


Hey Bob and Rick,thanks for the router forum. This is a great idea,especially for a newbie like myself. I've been interested in woodworking for years but got sidetracked to the printing industry. My family recently bought me a plunge router as a gift but all I've done is made a few experimental cuts in some scrap wood. Do you have any basic projects or excercises I could do to get started?


----------



## jdoolitt (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for setting this up, fellas. Love your show - and look forward to tips/tricks/techniques on the forum here.


----------



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

Hello guys! Thank u for telling me about the new router forum! I have been watching your show and this one is going to be great!
Thanks again, Ralph


----------



## rsmiller (Sep 11, 2004)

Please explain or direct me to a thread that gives tips on keeping wood properly aligned as it is moved along the fence. I usually end up with a small glitch as the wood clears the fence. Thisi s for routing on a fixed table router. Very frustrating to make a "good" pass and then have it evry so slightly wave as it clears the back fence.-thanks


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi

Is this for real? 

One of my favorite shows, whenever it's on!
I saw it today for frist time in a long time on KVCR San.Bernardino!

What is the top of your router table made of?
Does it start sag ever so little bit after awhile?

Do you ever get tired of popping it out, changing, and putting it back in?

What kind of a router are you using (most of the time)?

Thank you!!


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

yes this is for real...nice to hear we are back on San Bernardino.

Table Top is made of 13 layer Birch plywood and plastic laminate. As for the router we are now we currently using the new PC 890 router.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

rsmiller said:


> Please explain or direct me to a thread that gives tips on keeping wood properly aligned as it is moved along the fence. I usually end up with a small glitch as the wood clears the fence. Thisi s for routing on a fixed table router. Very frustrating to make a "good" pass and then have it evry so slightly wave as it clears the back fence.-thanks


It sounds like your router bit is exposed just a little too much and needs to be set back a bit. I think we did a tip on isolating the bearing which covered this.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

joking said:


> Hey Bob and Rick,thanks for the router forum. This is a great idea,especially for a newbie like myself. I've been interested in woodworking for years but got sidetracked to the printing industry. My family recently bought me a plunge router as a gift but all I've done is made a few experimental cuts in some scrap wood. Do you have any basic projects or excercises I could do to get started?


Thanks for the tip, I think your looking for projects that are "ready to rout". I have a few that will teach the basic operations, just have to get time to produce the projects and post in this forum...To start just check out our dynamic calculators... click here


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Matt Waters said:


> I am a fairly experienced woodworker with little actual experience in using the router. I have many questions that I could use answers to. Please advise who, when, where and How I contact you (others) for these answers on your forum......thanks.
> Matt Waters


On the questions, fire away and I will try to help. That is what this forum is about.


----------



## Monte (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks like this forum should take off and be great. Thanks for making it available for us.


----------



## Don Hurley (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Guys thanks for all the enjoyable hours that I have spent watching your shows. I have been a faithful watcher for several years following each episode waiting for the next. I set the VCR to record every one. A faithful fan and follower of the show

Don Hurley


----------



## Nasanut (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey Joe! I watch the RW on PBS-YOU Dish network has it on the 9000 series channels which means you can have it on their cheapest service. It comes on 3 times a day every day! Ain't life grand?


----------



## sailer (Sep 11, 2004)

*Just another newbie*

Love your show and watch it everyday,but,when are the new season shows going to start? I get the RW on satellite ch.377 at 3pm & 6pm.

You guys do wonders with a router.

Thanks again for all the router tips.


----------



## zerodyn (Aug 30, 2010)

Commenting on SEBI's move permitting wireless technology, Kotak Securities Executive Vice President B Gopkumar said, ed hardy clothing"We at Kotak Securities are well ed hardyprepared to launch trading via wireless technology. We are awaiting SEBI's notice." ed hardy perfume


----------

